# Do bugs live in drywall?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Some bugs eat the paper on the drywall, they like the starch, and I've seen termites, wasp and carpenter ants eat through it.
Without that picture it's anyone's guess what it was.


----------



## eliciasam1 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have also seen the bugs eating the paper of a dry wall.


----------

